# trip to DSO in crosby tx 8/31,9/1



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

me and a buddy are stayin in crosby saturday night riding all night and possibly most of the day sunday as long as we dont break anything major lol...

anybody thats interested in doing some riding is more than welcome to join as always the bigger the group the better


----------



## tcr0148 (Aug 28, 2013)

I am going to be in crosby for sure! However my buddys are talking about going to Extreme instead of DSO. Is there an event going on at DSO?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

There is no event this weekend at DSO, however, there is one Sunday at Xtreme.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Lux - you ever go ride san jacinto?


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

A long time ago with my father, used to take his old 75 short box chevy under 242 and ride the river


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Headin out to DSO


/i\


----------



## tcr0148 (Aug 28, 2013)

GOOD TIMES AT DSO! We found a KIA on the trails......was pretty funny! I'm waiting for my buddy to send me over the video of a bottomless pit I almost lost my bike in. The Blob Launch was a nice little meeting point where we took the opportunity to clean off


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes sir the blob was fun... Hurt my back but was fun none the less


/i\


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I went out for a few hours on Monday. My buddy that was with us went Saturday and he said the trails were a little muddier on Saturday. But we still had some fun. I'm more impressed by my Ranger and the Moto MTC tires each time I ride... also got to try out the snorkels a little bit by Turquoise lake to rinse the underside of the Ranger before going home.


----------



## tcr0148 (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is the hole that i referred 2. The video quality is horrible so i chose to post a pic. I am standing up in the pic


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

I hit that hole late Saturday night, if you stay left heading towards highline it is doable... I made it through that but buried the brute on a long hole in hog wallow.... Had to have the jeep that was with us pull me out... Solid peanut butter mud


/i\


----------

